# Pregnant with Athlete's Foot - PLEASE HELP!



## j4ino (Jul 23, 2009)

I have had athlete's foot for at least 8 years. My dermatologist, GP, and allergist all said it was eczema and perscribed a cortizone cream for me all these years. Never finding relief, recently, I switched dermatologists and she said that I have athlete's foot on my feet, legs, and hands (it is the worse on my hands). I have been using the nitrate cream she perscribed for two weeks now and it has made a significant improvement. But I can't seem to get it under control. Last week my hands looked better and my feet were bad. This week my feet look better and my hands are horribly itchy. I have also been taking dead sea salt baths with Young Living essential oils to also try to get rid of the fungus. Since it is scattered over my body, I find it really hard to contain. I am worried because I'm having a home birth in November and I'm worried of having fungus in the waterbath! I want to get rid of this as soon as possible. Any suggestions?!


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Apple cider vinegar, maybe? That clears up ringworm quickly.

Calendula might work too - it's one of those cure-alls for topical issues.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I've read online that tea tree oil can be a natural treatment for althete's foot. Another "natural" remedy is urine. I'm not sure if you want to try that one though!

I'm going to sub to view other responses since I believe I have a mild case myself....


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

How far along are you? I've had athlete's foot for years & years (only on one foot fortunately) - I actually found it improved during my pregnancy without me doing a thing.

I also find that going barefoot as often as possible tends to keep it more controlled. Urine doesn't work. I wish I could tell you something that would definitely make it go away but I have not found anything yet.


----------



## katroshka (Feb 9, 2010)

My daughter had been battling athlete's foot for several months and we tried tea tree oil, apple cider vinegar, going barefoot, all sorts of stuff. Calendula ointment seems to have done the trick, at least for now. She was putting it on before bed every night for a couple of weeks, it's been gone for about two months. Talking to friends, it seems like different things have worked for others, though. The term athlete's foot apparently refers to a variety of fungal infections that basically have the same symptoms, so it makes sense that you should try a number of things. All I can say is try everything that seems safe and give each method at least a couple of weeks to work.


----------



## mrsberman (May 7, 2010)

I had athlete's foot really bad after I had DD, the jungle rot form. It was horrible and after a week of topical cream it still didn't go away. My dr suggested an oral pill, but I was BFing. She left the room to research the topic and came back with an answer that pleased me. She said the medicine was not recommended for pregnancy or BFing moms, however she said studies are using done over several months. I decided to take the medicine for one week and it went away. Also, I would use Q tips to apply the cream and I would always wash my hands afterwards. I didn't want to spread it.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

I had a small fungal infection on my neck during my last pregnancy and my DS sometimes gets yeast diaper rash and we use vaginal yeast ointment--clotri-something. It has worked well for us.

I have also heard that grapefruit seed extract is anti-fungal, although I have never tried it. I wonder if the gentian violet that women use for breast fungal infections would work?? They say that stuff works wonders! Although you'd have purple hands and feet.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm interested in this too because I have a red itchy patch on my neck that has been slowly growing in the last 3 months, and I am now 7wks pg. I have a couple new small spots of it too elsewhere on my neck. I tried a couple small dabs of oregano oil but am not comfortable continuing that b/c it's not recommended for pregnancy. So, this was a good reminder to try a couple other things, like GSE and calendula. I thought also of trying nystatin, I have some leftover from DS's yeast rash (and it worked on that).


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

I've not experienced anything like this (my sympathies...it sounds awful), but I have taken in a lot of strays and ended up with ringworm....once badly. I used a topical cream from my dr. and it was taking forever to go away, but my vet (who I saw frequently because of said strays) said that she applied straight chlorine bleach (like Javex) on any outbreaks in non-sensitive areas (i.e. other than the face, head) using a q-tip and it would be gone within a day after 1-2 applications. It worked for my ringworm pretty much immediately.

It seems harsh, and I don't know if you'd want to try something like that while pregnant, but there should be minimal absorbtion by your skin and if it clears it up rapidly it might be worth it.


----------



## LaurenS (Aug 7, 2003)

I know this might be difficult to do since you have it on your legs and hands as well, but I cured athletes foot by cutting up tons of garlic into slices. Right before bed, I put clean cotton socks on and put in the garlic slices. Then I moved the slices around to the areas that were the itchiest and kind of rubbed it in. I then went to sleep. The next morning, I just removed the socks and showered right away. It cured it totally with just one treatment. You may have to repeat it because it sounds like your infection is worse than what I had.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## HRJ (Sep 2, 2010)

I used tea tree oil and it worked like a charm.


----------



## 99lauren (Sep 1, 2006)

I have been struggling with athletes foot as well.

I just got a recommendation to bleach all of my socks, and wipe out all of my shoes with a very mild diluted bleach solution. This will kill the athletes foot so that you don't pick it up again each time you put your shoes/socks on.
For the skin I have had partial success with tea tree oil, but was told to mix 1/2 tto and 1/2 oregano oil. I think it's OK during preg to use topically. I have to get to the health food store to get some. I'd rather use this in my shoes too because I can't stand bleach, but I don't know if it would be as effective...

I will try it and see...


----------



## bethanyjoy6 (Jun 23, 2011)

I had a fungal infection on my feet a while back too. My sister-in-law suggested that I tried Zerofungus because her son has athlete's foot and it worked for him. So far my fungal infection has cleared up and I hope it doesn't come back soon. I'm thinking of getting new tennis shoes, those might be the culprit. Ugh. I resulted to a treatment because I can't stand the smell of garlic and rubbing them against my feet won't make me feel comfortable at all.


----------

